# Video Streamers and Content Providers of TPU *UNITE*



## Binge (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you record *hours* of footage?  
Maybe your thang is perhaps a bit of video blogging?  
Happen to want something a little extra out of your broadcasts/productions?
*You fit in here!*​
*Overview:* 

My goal in creating this club is to allow anyone and everyone on TPU to courteously provide each other with helpful information for producing forms of digital content live and static.  Please share your horror stories/success with other members of our forum, and plug your own broadcasts as well as others broadcasts whom you follow.


*How To Join:*

You don't!  Just post.  Everyone can be a contributor and that is part of the open mindset of this thread.  Do you have some secret sauce to your content which you don't want to share?  That's fine but if someone wants to share their secret sauce there's no need to be part of a roster to do so.  To name yourself as a content provider on TPU I've provided a small template at the bottom of this post.  Make a post here in this thread and update it.  Create a link to that post and place it in your signature to show your pride in what you do.

*What ground is covered here?*

Keep it SFW just like TPU enforces and there should be no issue.  I will mostly be contributing streaming video software and solutions.  I've been an active part of a small streaming community, and the interest I took has me providing assistance to these people as well as making a bit of content myself.  Being a streamer is not the only way to provide content.  If a user has a channel with videos they put work into and want to share with the world then do it.  Share the software you use, or techniques if you believe we are worthy 

*EXAMPLE TEMPLATE* (take liberties with your own profile... itz urz d00d)

*Content I provide:* Regular video game streams w/commentary (http://www.twitch.tv/Slumbering)

*Content I frequently consume:*

My brother's stream, http://www.twitch.tv/Piph0
My brother's YouTube Channel, [pif-zeer-oh] -noun - YouTube
Squee's stream, http://www.twitch.tv/Squee913
Squee's YouTube Channel, SpiffySquee's channel - YouTube
etc etc...
*Software I use:*

Easy H264, http://tweevo.com/easy-h-264-video-encoder/
FFmpeg, http://ffmpeg.org/
Openbroadcaster, http://obsproject.com
Virtual Audio Cable, http://software.muzychenko.net/eng/vac.htm
FFsplit, http://http://www.ffsplit.com/
Wirecast, http://www.telestream.net/wirecast/overview.htm
Dxtory, http://dxtory.com/v2-home-en.html
Google Hangouts webapp
Skype, http://www.Skype.com
Mikogo, http://www.mikogo.com/
*Hardware I use:*

Ivy Bridge 3570K
GTX680
Blackmagic Intensity Pro
Turtle Beach Earforce PX21
*PM me for info concerning:* If you have a need for a co-commentator, or if you need help with any of the above software/hardware listed.  I'll do my best!


----------



## DannibusX (Oct 5, 2012)

I've really got nothing to contribute, but streaming is very interesting to me.  Thanks for the thread.


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok!  I like where this is going.  Maybe you aren't the most knowledgeable about how people get the image on their screen to reach an audience.  Let me outline a few things I've learned to help people understand a bit more about what's going on.

*The biggest challenge to a streamer is quality*

Live streaming is a balancing act.  Many issues need to be addressed that just don't exist when a producer is recording/editing/uploading video.  The largest issue is the quality of the video which can be produced.  So streaming content does have hard-drives to write the video data when we stream.  

What streaming media uses is the upload(duh lol) side of an internet connection to provide an amount of content based on our streaming A/V codecs.  Audio happens to be one of the more consistent data rates, for instance 128kbps mp3 compression is... 128 kbps.  Video codecs have entirely variable data rates and levels of quality per kb/s.  Most streamers will struggle to make the quality optimized for their setup.  The best programs on the market for streaming utilize multiple cores and VLC's or FFmpeg's x264 codec.  Unfortunately these are not commercial codecs so if you are providing some sort of commercial entertainment one would have to use apple's x264 codec which is virtually the same, but costs a lot of money for a license.  

x264 is preferred for nothing more than portability, motion representation, and multi-core compression support.  The features previously mentioned no other streaming codec currently provides.  This means that x264 will have the least motion distortion in the compression, and will compress as far as the cpu can be pushed to compress the image.  Anyone who has encoded an x264 divx file will know that this will produce a light-weight file with high motion quality, but requires a good deal of processing power to do in a timely fashion.  Because of the CPU compression this streaming method requires either a really muscly CPU or a lot of bandwidth.

My favorite x264 streaming application is FFsplit.  This application uses FFmpeg to handle video compression and the results are stunning.  A less powerful CPU can either push more of the capture to bandwidth and transfer the video rather uncompressed, or someone with a more powerful CPU can use less bandwidth by utilizing extra cores.  This makes the FFmpeg application extremely pleasant to use simply because each game's stream can be tailored to best suit your bandwidth limitations or system limitations.

*Components needed for a quality stream*

Pick the right streaming resolution for your game/streaming service!  Not everything needs to be HD, and not ever website streams your 720P in 720P
What is your video streaming rate in kbps?  You may want to do 2000 kbps, but your viewers can't handle the data rate!  Be mindful of your restrictions and your audience.
Are you streaming a lot of motion?  Powerful applications like wirecast are better for video blogs, but when it comes to a video game you need something with x264 support!
Got a dual core processor?  Try using a service like livestream.  Procaster is better for low-spec systems.  If you want to be a bit more serious then I would suggest a quad core desktop processor for quality and stability.
Do a lot of testing!  Everyone's setups behave differently.


I hope this helps some people understand what's going on, but for those who aren't really into reading.

tl/dr; streamer's A/V->compression & streaming app->rtmp server->website FLV viewer is how streaming works.  There's lots of things that help this process work.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 5, 2012)

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=309480

This thread is a very good starting point


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=309480
> 
> This thread is a very good starting point



It is a good starting point, but it is also an expensive starting point.  X Split is a poor rewrite of open source code made explicitly for profit.  

I understand that this is my opinion, and I'm not going to say people can't/shouldn't use this information although I feel compelled to use my experience to save people money/time.  If anyone has their own successful practices using any application including x-split, and he/she would like to share instead of guide linking it would help keep discussion on TPU.  

Keeping the issue on TPU reduces confusion.  Unlike overclocking, streaming uses a lot of different applications and those applications have even more options of how to create the right streaming formula.

I've had people tell me my methods are too complicated/over-thought, but those same people are always floored by the quality of my streams and what can be accomplished.

For example!  I am able to screen share conference in real time (+2 sec max) with a number of commentators, share game sound with those in the conference without them hearing their own voices, and maintain a 720p stream with a DX11 game.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 5, 2012)

Binge said:


> It is a good starting point, but it is also an expensive starting point.  X Split is a poor rewrite of open source code made explicitly for profit.



The general idea of using X-Split is to minimise the setting up time, its relatively common among progamers who would rather spend their time practising. That is the impression I got, but I am no streamer.


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2012)

Fourstaff said:


> The general idea of using X-Split is to minimise the setting up time, its relatively common among progamers who would rather spend their time practising. That is the impression I got, but I am no streamer.



A X-Split is by no means free which may be a non issue for the paid pro-gamers with endorsements, but all non-paid users have restricted resolutions/low-grade sound/watermarks.

I totally get where you are going with this Four, and by all means PLEASE keep contributing!  I'm so happy you are here.  My posts are not meant to be a reprimand!

To show my intention I'd like to provide a number of Streaming Applications with the cost for full function use:

As of 10/05/2012


Program|Standard License|PRO License
X-Split 3 month |USD 14.95|USD 24.95
X-Split 12 month |USD 39.95|USD 59.95
X-Split 36 month |USD 79.95|USD 119.95
Wirecast Lifetime |USD 495.00|USD 995.00
Livestream (procaster) Monthly |FREE|USD 45.00
FFsplit (open source) |FREE|N/A
Flash Media Encoder |FREE|N/A

::EDIT:: Here's an example of the same game recorded with two different programs using similar setups (near exactly the same PC parts and internet connection).
My stream of Ghost Recon Future Soldier(FFSplit) - http://www.twitch.tv/slumbering/b/334012771
My brother's stream of Ghost Recon Future Soldier(Wirecast Pro) - http://www.twitch.tv/piph0/b/334011311


----------



## erocker (Oct 5, 2012)

What programs/software is good for video encoding now days? Or, I should ask what is a good format with minimal quality loss that I can use with YouTube vids?


----------



## Binge (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a good question.  My brother will use more of the commercial stuff which has editing and encoding suites all in one such as Adobe Premiere or Vegas.  I will use a powerful x264 encoder like ffmpeg.  Learning to use VLC, DivX, and programs like FFmpeg can save a lot of money.

For anyone familiar with DivX the following argument will allow use of ffmpeg for x264 encoding.



> Both Xvid and DivX (version 4+) are implementations of the ISO MPEG-4 standard (note that there are many other coding formats that use this same standard). Thus, use ’-c:v mpeg4’ to encode in these formats. The default fourcc stored in an MPEG-4-coded file will be ’FMP4’. If you want a different fourcc, use the ’-vtag’ option. E.g., ’-vtag xvid’ will force the fourcc ’xvid’ to be stored as the video fourcc rather than the default.



^this is a problem. With a lot of the super affordable options there is a use of command line arguments to drive the encoding.  The nice part is that the encoding becomes lighter weight. You designate the source and it creates an encoded and compressed output.

FFmpeg all on its own is awesome for a number of uses.  Here is a list of command-line phrases which illustrate just how powerful the program can be.

(Source)


> Getting infos from a video file
> ffmpeg -i video.avi
> 
> Turn X images to a video sequence
> ...



::EDIT:: In case I'm scaring anyone BEWARE I have an hour left sitting at a desk until I go home, start streaming, and stop bothering you fine folks with my walls of text.


----------



## Binge (Oct 9, 2012)

*Codecs Reference and Misc Info.*

Here's a bit of learning and reference informational pages on codecs and other random junk associated with digital video/audio distribution.  Hopefully you guys will find it useful.  I apologize for all of the off-linking to sources, but I will provide a synopsis of the information on the page.

Codec Wiki- What are codecs?  This wiki details the very basis of digital media compression.  What does it mean to have a lossy or lossless codec?  Although this information is general it does provide the groundwork for understanding digital media's distribution packages.
List of Codecs Wiki

Amazon Search for Video Capture Cards - The heck Binge?  The deal here is that not everyone thinks to use a video capture card for a solution to some A/V problem.  I'm just linking this search criteria because they work to offload encode from a video source without using the CPU, and can be used as a Direct Show capture source.  These capture sources are able to be used in place of a webcam in a number of applications.

Anandtech's Testing of OpenCL accelerating the x264 transcoding using Handbreak - This is some very relevant information in the progress GPUs are making toward encoding contribution.  Be advised if you are shopping around for new equipment and you have a budget to pay these types of articles some mind.

An article detailing GPU vs CPU accelleration of H.264 encoding using CUDA - This is an interesting read, and puts CUDA under the microscope for use in video encoding.

Virtual Audio Cable Wiki - A very useful application which manages a number of audio sources into one virtual source.  The wiki provides information in greater detail.



> How To Enable “Stereo Mix” in Windows 7 (to Record Audio)
> 
> 
> Ever need to record something on your computer exactly as it comes out of your speakers?  Enabling “Stereo Mix” will let you do exactly that, and here’s how to do it.
> ...


source


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 10, 2012)

i record gameplays , do i belong here?
dont stream videos


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2012)

mafia97 said:


> i record gameplays , do i belong here?
> dont stream videos



Yeah man you totally belong here.  You are a content provider.  Whenever someone takes audio or video and makes it available on the web they are producing their own content.  This place is made explicitly for people to talk about what they do and how they do it.   

There's no boss here so as long as its on the topic of A/V content a TPU member makes it belongs.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2012)

I am going to be starting to record a lot of gameplay from Natural selection 2. I am in a competitive team and it helps us see what we did wrong having someone record while spectating. I also want to record my gameplay so I can see and then correct the stupid things I do. I am just starting to look around at what software to use. I don't care who sees videos of me playing, but my team wants team videos to be private only to us.

What do you think of the softwares:
Tpu OSD server beta (has recording function)
Msi Afterburner video recording function
Gregion had some strong positive reviews from people in the ns2 forums.
All the big ns2 casters use fraps but you already stated your opinion on that.

Again I am just starting to look into this.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am going to be starting to record a lot of gameplay from Natural selection 2. I am in a competitive team and it helps us see what we did wrong having someone record while spectating. I also want to record my gameplay so I can see and then correct the stupid things I do. I am just starting to look around at what software to use. I don't care who sees videos of me playing, but my team wants team videos to be private only to us.
> 
> What do you think of the softwares:
> Tpu OSD server beta (has recording function)
> ...



Sounds like a really cool project   Are you interested in HDD recording or streaming to a place like Own3d or Twitch?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 10, 2012)

I use Fraps to record but my problem is, while I have lots of space, it takes up way too much memory to record a video. I have a 500gb (maybe  TB, I forgot) drive dedicated to the videos I capture once in a while...I record at 1920x1200 at 60FPS when possible, which I understand makes the file size bigger, and I record in continuous files. Also, when I edit the videos, I try to use Sony Vegas, but I don't find it the easiest editor to use as video sizes and the formats it outputs to...need to try something else. Have used After Effects in the past and that worked out relatively well.

These are two videos I've done recently, both at 1920x1200...however the L4D2 video has bars (understandable, that is how it should be) and the BF:BC2 does not...but it doesn't look cut off to me.
Left 4 Dead 2 - Quick Parish Round - YouTube
I Knife People in BF:BC 2 - YouTube

On a side note, back when I was co-leader of a good sized Killzone 2 Clan, we were going to do a Machinima type video series called Meet the Team (yes, based off of TF2s Meet the Team idea). It went rather well until the guy who recorded the video (also leader) abandoned the clan and left me to do all the work...second video besides recording video was basically me by myself, hence why it wasn't as good. But to capture a Happapauge HD PVR was used and it came out very well actually. Editing was in Adobe Premiere I believe (I did it all and can't remember, sad). When I made the first video I was especially proud of myself (lol) because I put in the text on the buildings (my first time editing other than cutting/pasting clips).
Episode 1: Meet the Team: Episode 1 "Meet the Medic" - YouTub...
Episode 2: Meet the Team: Episode 2 "Meet the Assault" - YouT...


----------



## mafia97 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks dude,
i won a website where i post articles about games and tech world and i made a channel where i post gameplay hacking and tech videos(preety amateur in everything)
i use fraps and hypercam to record my gameplay and desktop respctively, then i use virtualdub(gaining experience in using it) to compress, resize and add logo to my video.
i always try to help my views at youtube(this is what i like about techpowerup, and learned from it).
mostly ignore trolls, but recently they are becoming annoying
thats all


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2012)

Binge said:


> Sounds like a really cool project   Are you interested in HDD recording or streaming to a place like Own3d or Twitch?



To be honest I don't know. I just decided to do this last night, and dismourning I found this thread. Havn't done much research at all. A lot of ns2 comp players use twitch. I don't think I got the upload speed for it though. 25mbit down 1mbit up. I think I would prefer a cloud based solution, but some of the videos have to private for my team only.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2012)

A lot of folks use FRAPS, and while I prefer dxtory I do not discriminate.  When it comes to recording to an HDD my brother runs into a lot of the same problems as you guys.

[pif-zeer-oh] -noun - YouTube

He uses fraps and Adobe Premiere for all of his recording and editing.  TBH if it were me I would record using fraps/dxtory, edit with Premiere, and then compress using FFmpeg for x264 encoding which minimizes compression loss.



james888 said:


> To be honest I don't know. I just decided to do this last night, and dismourning I found this thread. Havn't done much research at all. A lot of ns2 comp players use twitch. I don't think I got the upload speed for it though. 25mbit down 1mbit up. I think I would prefer a cloud based solution, but some of the videos have to private for my team only.



The issue your connection creates is that you will throw latency into your online play.  Because it is competitive I would recommend recording to a good HDD with fast access times dedicated as a video dump.  Fraps/dxtory would be your best option for solid reliability.

::EDIT::

Dxtory's How to Page - I'm suggesting everyone take a look at this application.  The only reason I suggest it is because this has been one of the best $45 for two licenses I've spent this year   Split it with a friend and you both make out with a super powerful program.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> I use Fraps to record but my problem is, while I have lots of space, it takes up way too much memory to record a video. I have a 500gb (maybe  TB, I forgot) drive dedicated to the videos I capture once in a while...I record at 1920x1200 at 60FPS when possible, which I understand makes the file size bigger, and I record in continuous files. Also, when I edit the videos, I try to use Sony Vegas, but I don't find it the easiest editor to use as video sizes and the formats it outputs to...need to try something else. Have used After Effects in the past and that worked out relatively well.
> 
> These are two videos I've done recently, both at 1920x1200...however the L4D2 video has bars (understandable, that is how it should be) and the BF:BC2 does not...but it doesn't look cut off to me.
> Left 4 Dead 2 - Quick Parish Round - YouTube
> ...



You might want to think about Dxtory, and if you don't want to spend money, Afterburner creates smaller files than Fraps. Both those can save oyu space, though Dxtory you will have to do some tweaking (link in my sig helps make small files with high quality). 

Also if you want small files, you could try using Handbrake before you work on the video. But something like Premiere when encoding at the end will drop file size down anyways.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, I know they drop when I export them, the problem is if I'm recording a session that is a few hours long, I will run into space issues or say I don't edit and upload the videos right away...I mean a 300gb video at 1 hour (IIRC) is a bit insane. I will download Dxtory and try it...one reason I liked Fraps is it works well with my Logitech keyboard in that I can see the display for FPS and it tells me whether it is recording or not. I'll get Premiere again and try that rather than Vegas...whatever version I'm using of Vegas seems to not work as well as the older versions I used (for me).


----------



## Nordic (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info so far. I think I am going to try dxtory to my hdd with kurgans settings tonight or tomorrow.  Then I will figure out how to share with my team mates.

I remember my hdd's access time was 15.7 of whatever unit they use. Milliseconds? WD black 500gb.  Ns2 is really cpu intensive so I will have to work around that.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Guitarrassdeamor said:


> Yeah, I know they drop when I export them, the problem is if I'm recording a session that is a few hours long, I will run into space issues or say I don't edit and upload the videos right away...I mean a 300gb video at 1 hour (IIRC) is a bit insane. I will download Dxtory and try it...one reason I liked Fraps is it works well with my Logitech keyboard in that I can see the display for FPS and it tells me whether it is recording or not. I'll get Premiere again and try that rather than Vegas...whatever version I'm using of Vegas seems to not work as well as the older versions I used (for me).



Dxtory has a FPS display as well, so might want to see if it works with your keyboard. Even if it doesn't if that space is a problem since you might leave a video sit. Then just pick up Handbrake like I mentioned. And encode it with h264, any setting between 20 - 15 on video will shrink down size and still leave great looking files. A large file will take a while, so just set it up then go get some sleep, then delete that big file in the morning and you will be set.

Though with a 2700k, if you clock it up, using Dxtory and the x264 Codec, you won't have as much of a need to compress those files, since you can be more aggressive on the settings and have the CPU do a good amount while it's recording. 

The weird thing about Dxtory and the x264 codec is, it seems to get more efficient the longer it records. 

I have a 1hr 3min video thats only 16.6 gb which ends up being only about 4.93MB/s where as I have a 9min long video that is 3.55gb which ends up being 6.7MB/s. Under a 12 or so min video, the x264 codec compresses a good amount more than Fraps. But after you break that 12 min, it compresses much better. 

Another good example of that is, that 9 min 3.55gb video I just mentioned. I have another thats 16 min and only 4gb, almost double the length and less than 500mb larger. So if you are recording those large sessions, Dxtory + x264 really is going to work great for you.

--------------

Also if you get more curious and want more control. Dxtory also can record multiple audio channels. I have Skype on it's own, my mic on it's own, and game sounds on their own. So when I edit my videos, I can adjust the volume of each of those independently. Or say if I am rambling on my audio and don't want that, I can just cut that audio and the game + other person playing with me audio is untouched.


----------



## Binge (Oct 10, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> _Kurgan said awesome things last post._



Everything he has said is true, easy to set up, and easy to save settings for later use.  Repeatable reliable quality is why I went with Dxtory for a number of projects.  I use it for DirectShow outputs but that is because I primarily stream.  People commented my stream of Ghost Recon: Future Soldier was the best they had seen, and I stream in 960x540   All of these people with 1080p streams can't even get the motion to look fluid, and it doesn't help that Twitch will compress a user's 1080p stream.


----------



## Binge (Oct 20, 2012)

Wanted to give people an update or something to maybe liven up some discussion.

FFsplit recently released a Hotfix to correct stream-disconnect issues with their software



> 0.5.5.2 Hotfix
> Published on 10/16/2012,	 by llamanl
> FFsplit has been updated to 0.5.5.2 with a single fix.
> 
> ...


The hotfix is an amendment to their 0.5.5.0 update which added a great many new features.


> FFsplit 0.5.5.0 Update! Stats for everyone!
> Published on 10/09/2012,
> FFsplit has been updated to 0.5.5.0 with a great new feature and some minor fixes!
> 
> ...



If anyone is looking for an xsplit/FMLC/procaster replacement check out FFsplit.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 20, 2012)

Forgive me but I had to change the title to "Video Streamers.
Every time I glanced at it and saw "Steamers". No don't google it, ever. You've been warned.

Carry on and thanks for the interesting club and content.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Well lets see if anyone here has an idea as to what to do here. When I record with Dxtory and the x264 codec, it records fine, and plays fine in VLC or WMP. But sometimes when dropping it into Premiere I get compression artifacts and audio lag. And sometimes using Handbrake fixes it, othertimes it does not. Also this is only for specific games. Like Battlefield 3 never ever does this. But MechWarrior Online and Borderlands 2 get this issue decently often.


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well lets see if anyone here has an idea as to what to do here. When I record with Dxtory and the x264 codec, it records fine, and plays fine in VLC or WMP. But sometimes when dropping it into Premiere I get compression artifacts and audio lag. And sometimes using Handbrake fixes it, othertimes it does not. Also this is only for specific games. Like Battlefield 3 never ever does this. But MechWarrior Online and Borderlands 2 get this issue decently often.



Before trying to edit it premiere are you able to play the file without errors/issues?


----------



## Novulux (Oct 22, 2012)

I stream with
Open Broadcaster Software:
http://obsproject.com/

Free software that does all I need. I used a couple other free softwares, but they either don't have all I need or my existing CPU is too weak.

I had uploaded some 1200p/1440p video to youtube, but I may just livestream everything I play and upload selectively to youtube now. 

Do you know at which bitrate would upping it not make much of a visible difference? I can stream up to ~38000 kbps.


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2012)

Novulux said:


> I stream with
> Open Broadcaster Software:
> http://obsproject.com/
> 
> ...



Looks interesting.  What sort of encoding and at what resolution are you streaming?  The bitrate needed is entirely dependent on your level of encoding + quality settings.

For example with FFsplit I can use medium encoding and drop my bitrate from 3000 (which uses fast encoding) to 1800.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Binge said:


> Before trying to edit it premiere are you able to play the file without errors/issues?



Yeah, they play fine in WMP and VLC. Thats why I'm so confused on it. Also the fact that it's only specific games, and even with those games, some of the recordings are fine, and others aren't.


----------



## Binge (Oct 22, 2012)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Yeah, they play fine in WMP and VLC. Thats why I'm so confused on it. Also the fact that it's only specific games, and even with those games, some of the recordings are fine, and others aren't.



Ok, I have an idea and this is mostly guess work, but you might want to use ffmpeg to re-encode the files keeping the same quality.  This is a work-around but a number of people I've spoken with report success after re-encoding to the same format using a variety of programs.

As to the settings at which you would re-encode I am lost to that effect, so I'll do some more digging and get back with any findings I come across.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2012)

I might be interested in streaming some LoL.


----------



## Binge (Oct 23, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I might be interested in streaming some LoL.



J5 man, do you have me on Gchat, skype, or the like?  We can have you set up in about an hour.


oh and... you can ask stuff here too


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 23, 2012)

pmsg you my skype and gchat info.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help binge, ffsplit > xsplit. No question.


----------



## Novulux (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone know how much of a difference there is between an i5-3570k, i7-2700k, and i7-3770 (or the equivalent Xeon E3-1230v2 which is cheaper) in regards to livestreaming/video encoding? 
(Power is expensive in SoCal (Tier 5) and I may be interested in virtualization, so that furthers the difficulty of this choice) 
They are all available to me at similar price points and support my motherboard. I'm faced with a tough decision; if it were newegg prices, the decision would be easy.


----------



## Binge (Oct 24, 2012)

Novulux said:


> Anyone know how much of a difference there is between an i5-3570k, i7-2700k, and i7-3770 (or the equivalent Xeon E3-1230v2 which is cheaper) in regards to livestreaming/video encoding?
> (Power is expensive in SoCal (Tier 5) and I may be interested in virtualization, so that furthers the difficulty of this choice)
> They are all available to me at similar price points and support my motherboard. I'm faced with a tough decision; if it were newegg prices, the decision would be easy.



Ivy Bridge cores will be stronger for encoding than Sandy Bridge.  Likewise the more threads you have at your disposal the better.  In that tier of processor you will have awesome performance no matter what you choose


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been struggling with quality when livestreaming. I had a glance through this (great) thread but didn't see any info on internet speeds and their relation to quality settings. Should I continue trying more settings with a 100kBps upload speed (max) or should I see about upgrading internet speeds? 

Also, I managed to break something by installing so many livestreaming and recording apps before, all games slowed to a crawl (major fps issues even at lowest settings) so I now to be careful about how many apps I install. Any ideas what I could have borked (just to satisfy my addiction to information )?

Will be streaming Firefall and PlanetSide2 when I get this all sorted


----------



## Binge (Nov 6, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> I've been struggling with quality when livestreaming. I had a glance through this (great) thread but didn't see any info on internet speeds and their relation to quality settings. Should I continue trying more settings with a 100kBps upload speed (max) or should I see about upgrading internet speeds?
> 
> Also, I managed to break something by installing so many livestreaming and recording apps before, all games slowed to a crawl (major fps issues even at lowest settings) so I now to be careful about how many apps I install. Any ideas what I could have borked (just to satisfy my addiction to information )?
> 
> Will be streaming Firefall and PlanetSide2 when I get this all sorted



Internet speeds have very little to do with how well you can record, but how well you can supply the rtmp server with your information.  The lower your kbps encoding the less you will have to transmit to the RTMP server.  You also run across the issue of buffering etc etc.... For better instructions it would be better to know your connection specs, intended quality, and streaming application of choice.

Your bitrate upload to the rtmp server should be no more than 75% your max upload for buffering purposes.  If you have a max upload of 100kBps you would want your max encoding rate should be set to 614kbps.

At that bitrate you are restricted by motion accuracy quality (quality of picture in moving scenes) and you are restricted by resolution.

I would suggest starting at 640x360 and make your encoding rate 614kbps.  You can get really nice quality at that resolution.  People viewing in a youtube sized window will really enjoy the smoothness and accurate motion capture with that bitrate & resolution.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 7, 2012)

Just boring broadband atm, no fibre optic.
I was hoping to get the quality high enough for people to be able to read the chat box, but I might be wishing for too much  I see a lot of recommendations on ffsplit and it feels much better than XSplit so I'd like to use that.

I didn't think it was worth trying a bitrate that low, I'm going to give a test after work tonight hopefully. I saw everyone else streaming at 1080p with great quality and I thought "oooh I can do that" 

Cheers man


----------



## Binge (Nov 8, 2012)

scaminatrix said:


> http://www.speedtest.net/result/2291719998.png
> Just boring broadband atm, no fibre optic.
> I was hoping to get the quality high enough for people to be able to read the chat box, but I might be wishing for too much  I see a lot of recommendations on ffsplit and it feels much better than XSplit so I'd like to use that.
> 
> ...



::EDIT:: My original observations were correct whoops D:  If you want any help with your stream just PM me or ask here.  I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Guitar (Nov 22, 2012)

Playing Tank - YouTube

Finally tried Dxtory..works well but gotta watch/read some stuff about setup. No lag while recording besides microstutters was awesome.


----------



## Binge (Dec 1, 2012)

Please post your recording settings as screenshots!  I'd love to see if there was a way to optimize your capture!

By the way friends a new version of FF Split has been released,

Change logs for the past two major releases/fixes,



> FFsplit 0.6.0.1 Released!
> Posted by: Llama
> FFsplit has been updated to 0.6.0.1!
> Start FFsplit and select yes when it ask if you want to update. Or run FFupdater.exe from the FFsplit directory.
> ...


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm interested in recording video from my PC (which I have this thread bookmarked!), but I'm also really interested in capturing video from console (all generations I own).  I've seen some hardware solutions in the wild, but what options do I have for using my PC to intercept the video/audio from the console?


----------



## Binge (Dec 11, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I'm interested in recording video from my PC (which I have this thread bookmarked!), but I'm also really interested in capturing video from console (all generations I own).  I've seen some hardware solutions in the wild, but what options do I have for using my PC to intercept the video/audio from the console?



Sorry for the late response here Dannibus.

Just wanted to provide you and everyone else here with another option for screen/device capture and streaming.  

http://obsproject.com/ - an open source broadcasting project.

My opinion as of ffsplit's latest build is not very positive and I have been using the open broadcaster.  It is currently more stable than ffsplit and currently what makes ffsplit unstable is the capture software it uses.  Open broadcaster really shines for multi-device capture.

X-split is going to have to step it up or get shut out by small start-up projects like this and FFsplit.

As for capture cards I can give you a few recommendations, but if cost is not an issue I would look as far as the following

PCI-E version of the Black Magic Devices Intensity Pro.  It is a complicated beast, and definitely not for all age-groups/educational backgrounds.  The important part is that to my knowledge no other device has the compatibility/functionality this card has.  Just be warned there's a lot of people who hate this, but my brother uses it exclusively in his streams and captures he puts up on Youtube.

www.youtube.com/user/Piph0

He has been recording DarkSouls recently and it will have been his first game recorded and uploaded to youtube with this capture card.  Hopefully those videos are being uploaded because he's been talking my ear off non-stop concerning the quality.



AVermedia has a lot of awesome devices, but finding the best for you can be a challenge.

Hauppauge(sp?) manages an impressive portfolio as long as you can get past the TV/DVR stuff.

Diamond released a couple gamer capture boxes which I am currently reviewing.  More information will be covered in a formal review I'm doing for Diamond at the moment.  Currently they offer no solution to assist with streaming content although I go through a work-around in my review.  Unfortunately it does not offload encoding from the cpu when using this work around, but you will get your video game capture.

You also have the option of Elgato Game Capture HD which I would go for if you aren't interested in any of the PVR functions and just want game capture.  It's small and effective.

Please note that all capture devices are subject to 1080P read-protection.  This means that when recording 1080P your device may not be able to capture from its target because of copy protection.  Just swap the resolution down to 720P to fix.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 12, 2012)

Just a little channel my friend Wes and I set up. 

TacticalHandleGaming - YouTube

I've been doing some Hitman videos lately, need to encode some more footage and get it edited.


----------



## D007 (Dec 12, 2012)

My Assassins Creed 3 Playlist.
All Naval Battles on youtube, all lined up in a playlist.
Comes to about 80 min worth of all out, Maxed, HD, Naval destruction.
All on a GTX 680.

I  the way AC3 does naval battles but I hate how I could never enjoy watching them because I'm to busy dodging cannon fire. 
So with that in mind, I took a very long time and created this..

Assassins Creed 3 Navy Battles in Max HD p1 - YouT...
The link goes straight to the playlist and goes from start to end.
From the first Navy encounter, to the last..So far.

I haven't  beaten the game yet.
Done all up to: The giant and the storm and Biddles Hideout.
If there are more, I will add them as I get to them. 



PS: TY Binge for pointing me to this topic.
 I had no idea it was here. 

UPDATE:
Added "A Bitter End" now.


----------



## Binge (Dec 24, 2012)

Recently I've gotten the chance to write my first capture card review.  From this shot can anyone guess which one this is?


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 26, 2012)

Binge said:


> Recently I've gotten the chance to write my first capture card review.  From this shot can anyone guess which one this is?



Roxio or Elgato? HD PVR?


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a Diamond GC1000!  The review should be up in a couple of days.



If you want an example of what can be done... well I'll add the link after I get home!


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 27, 2012)

Binge said:


> It's a Diamond GC1000!  The review should be up in a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want an example of what can be done... well I'll add the link after I get home!



It looks a lot like a Roxio I used to have! I wish there were capture card for pc


----------



## Novulux (Dec 27, 2012)

I've yet to really record much gameplay for YouTube as I have not found ideal settings. I believe that what I currently have set is fine, but I would grateful if any of you could point out subpar aspects in this short clip.
Handbrake Quality Test - YouTube


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2012)

Novulux said:


> I've yet to really record much gameplay for YouTube as I have not found ideal settings. I believe that what I currently have set is fine, but I would grateful if any of you could point out subpar aspects in this short clip.
> Handbrake Quality Test - YouTube



There's nothing I can point out in that clip which would say you're doing anything wrong.  Youtube compresses video and audio and your originals probably look better.

Here is my video clip made with the GC1000: Diamond GC1000 Capture VS Screen Preview (MPEG to ...


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 2, 2013)

I am having difficulties converting 2gigs videos to 200 megs with good quality.
The problem is that after converting them, the quality gets cropped and seems really scary :S

I use fraps to capture screen and Windows live movie maker to convert them to 200 megs.
Any help?


----------



## Binge (Jan 2, 2013)

Please if you have the time use ffmpeg to get the best quality compression.  This is the BEST conversion software available

Here's a website to assist in ffmpeg scripts,

http://www.rodrigopolo.com/ffmpeg/

Since you need a quick solution you can use Easy h264.  The results are nice.  Easy h264 uses ffmpeg and provides you with scripts in a GUI for users with low-mid ranged PCs.  The resulting image file, like with ffmpeg, will be ready for youtube.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

Binge, what is the best video recording software for games? I use bandicam but I have herd there are better?


----------



## Binge (Jan 2, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Binge, what is the best video recording software for games? I use bandicam but I have herd there are better?



Oh yes sir.  Dxtory is one of the best, but recently openbroadcaster @ http://obsproject.com is now offering HDD recording as well as streaming with the same program.  The results are pretty awesome.

I used openbroadcaster to make the video files used for this comparison - Diamond GC1000 Capture VS Screen Preview (MPEG to ...

You can make video files from full-screen games as well.  I'd suggest doing a windowed captured as it is easier for your PC, but you can do full-screen game cap with the "Game Capture" option.  Let me know if you want a video tutorial.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 2, 2013)

I will try these out thanks binge


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 2, 2013)

@Binge
The most AMAZING converter I have ever used!
From 2.29GB to 41.3MB with 720p, outstanding quality.
I am really surprised from ffmpeg converter.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Binge (Jan 2, 2013)

Please share your resulting videos here so that we can see the magic


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch in HD 720p


----------



## Binge (Jan 3, 2013)

I especially like the fluidity of your kingdoms game.  Good job using the application


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey,
I bought a new monitor which plays games in 1920x1080 resolution
Can you suggest me a 1080p converter?
The one you suggested gives only 720p output


----------



## Binge (Jan 28, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Hey,
> I bought a new monitor which plays games in 1920x1080 resolution
> Can you suggest me a 1080p converter?
> The one you suggested gives only 720p output



I wouldn't suggest going from 720->1080 if you intend to use it online.

Are you referring to easy h264?  That program will output to 1080, but there is no "youtube" profile for 1080p videos.



> Q: Does it only support 720p?
> 
> A:Currently, the application will output the same resolution it gets in on HD presets. For example, Extreme+ HD will output a 1080p file if the source file is 1080p.



home came from -> http://tweevo.com/easy-h-264-video-encoder/


----------



## D007 (Feb 1, 2013)

Just an update:
Added 3 new videos to the AC3 Naval battles in max HD compilation here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=173216&page=2


----------



## Binge (Feb 1, 2013)

Yesterday into this morning I was streaming AntiChamber, blind playthrough, from beginning to end...

The stream was just under 09:30:00

If you're curious about the game skip around, but as a complete playthough I have to warn you it can spoil the game.

http://www.twitch.tv/slumbering/b/362748528


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am having issues getting ffmpeg converter to work. is there a special way to use it?


----------



## Binge (Mar 6, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am having issues getting ffmpeg converter to work. is there a special way to use it?



Is it just ffmpeg or another program which uses ffmpeg.  The program is pretty advanced.  For help I think we need more information about what values you are assigning to your ffmpeg instruction.  It is a command line application.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 6, 2013)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## mafia97 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi guys, i am trying to record assassins creed 3 gameplay using msi after burner( my prefered choice) , but it doesnt record the sound of the gameplay.
I tried with fraps, it records the sound , but i dont like fraps it is very heavy for system and slows the game , reducing the FPS.
BTW i have been posting my videos in techpowerup gameplay thread.
I have recently surpassed 100 uploads


----------



## Binge (Apr 3, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Hi guys, i am trying to record assassins creed 3 gameplay using msi after burner( my prefered choice) , but it doesnt record the sound of the gameplay.
> I tried with fraps, it records the sound , but i dont like fraps it is very heavy for system and slows the game , reducing the FPS.
> BTW i have been posting my videos in techpowerup gameplay thread.
> I have recently surpassed 100 uploads



try using the game recording options of openbroadcaster

https://obsproject.com

I believe it does a great job and the resulting videos are very small file sizes.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 3, 2013)

Binge, you're awesome. I have been looking everywhere for a capture program that can capture my SC2 games with mic and audio and the obs project is it.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 3, 2013)

Binge said:


> try using the game recording options of openbroadcaster
> 
> https://obsproject.com
> 
> I believe it does a great job and the resulting videos are very small file sizes.



Thanks i will try it now.
Report soon


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm about to start capturing my lol games. Some of the crap that happens is just too funny... I need to start uploading some vids, haha


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 5, 2013)

Binge said:


> try using the game recording options of openbroadcaster
> 
> https://obsproject.com
> 
> I believe it does a great job and the resulting videos are very small file sizes.



I found the software difficult to use , and it gave no indication that the recoording had begun .
Can you recommend any other software like msi afterburner(this i like), which is just for youtube uploads and gaming


----------



## JC316 (Apr 5, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> I found the software difficult to use , and it gave no indication that the recoording had begun .
> Can you recommend any other software like msi afterburner(this i like), which is just for youtube uploads and gaming




I found it difficult at first too, but once you figure it out, it's all good. Go to your settings and then to the encoding tab, if you are getting motion blur or pixelation under speed, lower the quality balance to around 2 or 3, that will solve it. Go to broadcast settings and set the mode to File Output Only, then set up where you want the file to go and what name to put it under. I put mine into My videos, filename SC2. Also setup hotkeys for starting and stopping. Also set it to an MP4 when you are setting up the file path and name.

Under the video tab, you can set what resolution you want it to record at.

Make sure that your game is open and you are alt tabbed to the desktop. Next go back to the main page of OBS and right click in the sources box, then click add. Select game capture, name it, then set the application to the game that you are playing. Make sure that it's checked and you are all set.

After you start, then stop the recording, it will make an MP4 file and then you can upload that directly to youtube.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice info jc!


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 6, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I found it difficult at first too, but once you figure it out, it's all good. Go to your settings and then to the encoding tab, if you are getting motion blur or pixelation under speed, lower the quality balance to around 2 or 3, that will solve it. Go to broadcast settings and set the mode to File Output Only, then set up where you want the file to go and what name to put it under. I put mine into My videos, filename SC2. Also setup hotkeys for starting and stopping. Also set it to an MP4 when you are setting up the file path and name.
> 
> Under the video tab, you can set what resolution you want it to record at.
> 
> ...



Hi , i made a test video with it, there was no sound and it was pixelated , i adjusted the sound settings and quality .
The file thus resulted was larger then my MSI afterburner file.
So i gave up on OBS , i tried bandicam, the quality of video created using bandicam was superb , but again no sound and no amount of setting change was fixing that.
So i am back to FRAPS and msi after burner .
BTW , i am thinking of adding audio to my video.But the  problem is that audio length is one-third of video length , so i thought of looping it.
So does anyone know how to loop audio only using virtual dub?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 6, 2013)

With jc's tips, im able to record pretty good vid quality and audio. You sure your sources are set right? It's working fine for me?


----------



## JC316 (Apr 6, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Hi , i made a test video with it, there was no sound and it was pixelated , i adjusted the sound settings and quality .
> The file thus resulted was larger then my MSI afterburner file.
> So i gave up on OBS , i tried bandicam, the quality of video created using bandicam was superb , but again no sound and no amount of setting change was fixing that.
> So i am back to FRAPS and msi after burner .
> ...



That is weird. I was recording just a touch less than 480P, a 20 minute video was like 66MB. As for the sound, I am not sure, what do you have set in the audio section?


----------



## Novulux (Apr 6, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> Hi , i made a test video with it, there was no sound and it was pixelated , i adjusted the sound settings and quality .
> The file thus resulted was larger then my MSI afterburner file.
> So i gave up on OBS , i tried bandicam, the quality of video created using bandicam was superb , but again no sound and no amount of setting change was fixing that.
> So i am back to FRAPS and msi after burner .
> ...



You might want to try something like Mirillis Action 
http://mirillis.com/en/products/action.html


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a xfi sound card , could that be causing problem in settings ?
plus i make videos in 720p


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2013)

The game I am trying to record needs a lot of cpu grunt. What is a free recorder that does not hit performance much.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 7, 2013)

james888 said:


> The game I am trying to record needs a lot of cpu grunt. What is a free recorder that does not hit performance much.



OBS is good but i cant seem to get it working


----------



## Nordic (Apr 7, 2013)

I am recording sound but no video. I just have black videos.


----------



## mafia97 (Apr 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am recording sound but no video. I just have black videos.



same here , i just cant seem to get it setup , no sound at all


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

> One of my actual sources is black and not showing up
> Are you trying to stream a fullscreen game? You’ll need to hook into it using the 'Game Capture' source in OBS or using a program like Dxtory. As well, OpenGL games like Minecraft have issues with Window Capture and you’ll need to use Monitor Capture to show them.
> If desktop capture is showing up as black, it indicates that you either need to update windows or update directx.


I have the latest directx. I wonder if I have to try other capture modes. Maybe its an issue with my 13.3 beta drivers. I have read windows aero was giving this issue but I have aero disabled.


> Hey man, I was trying to use your program to stream and I followed this guide doing everything you said but when I stream, everything works correctly and shows up but then when I try to stream starcraft it just becomes a black screen but I can see the starcraft cursor. Wondering what the issue is. Great program though!
> --
> Probably because your SC2 is on full screen, it only works when SC2 is on windowed fullscreen.



I am reading this:
http://dfenner.com/starcraft/open-broadcaster-software-guide/


I suspect our problem is with our mismanagement of streams.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 8, 2013)

I got it working with monitor capture but I can not get a good video at any setting I tried. I got the best video quality with the game in windowed mode, being captured with monitor capture, and video quality 10, and cpu speed fast-slow but I kept it on fast. The game was so juttery while recording also at any setting I tried.


----------



## Binge (Apr 9, 2013)

james888 said:


> I am recording sound but no video. I just have black videos.





mafia97 said:


> same here , i just cant seem to get it setup , no sound at all





james888 said:


> I have the latest directx. I wonder if I have to try other capture modes. Maybe its an issue with my 13.3 beta drivers. I have read windows aero was giving this issue but I have aero disabled.
> 
> 
> I am reading this:
> ...





james888 said:


> I got it working with monitor capture but I can not get a good video at any setting I tried. I got the best video quality with the game in windowed mode, being captured with monitor capture, and video quality 10, and cpu speed fast-slow but I kept it on fast. The game was so juttery while recording also at any setting I tried.



All of the above are issues I just have not experienced with OBS, so I don't have a lot of insight here.  Both of your systems have more than enough to handle high quality recordings, and it isn't a video driver issue.

Maybe I can do a stream to explain the settings or make a video about it.

Some tips,
1) Make sure your game resolution and recording resolution are equal.
2) If your screen is black try using the windowed capture option "capture layered window"
3) If you have to do fullscreen remember to change your game resolution down to your recording resolution and use "game capture" instead of window capture.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 9, 2013)

Binge said:


> 1) Make sure your game resolution and recording resolution are equal.
> 2) If your screen is black try using the windowed capture option "capture layered window"
> 3) If you have to do fullscreen remember to change your game resolution down to your recording resolution and use "game capture" instead of window capture.


1) I did experiment with this but it did reduce quality so I kept it at default.
2)That is how I ended up getting any video
3) Refer to number 1

I think in my case it might have to do with the game being recorded. I read a lot of people had problems with SC2. I should experiment with another game, but I can't until my motherboard comes back from rma.


----------



## GSquadron (May 2, 2013)

@binge
I still use the decoder you showed me, but I was thinking on how to get my videos stream in 1080p instead of 720p.
Is there another decoder? Pls tell me!!!


----------



## Nordic (May 30, 2013)

I gave up on starting to record games but just came back. Got it working. These are my settings right now. They give me nice smooth gameplay, quality video, but large file size. A 1 minute video is about 100mb.















Any settings I should try instead?


----------



## remixedcat (May 30, 2013)

Anyone want a good converter use handbrake.

Uses all cores and is profusely fast and great quality.


----------



## D007 (Jul 18, 2013)

*FF7 Tifas bootleg HD. Beating Emerald weapon w/ only items and weapons*

Just some fraps I took of me killing Emerald weapon.
11 minutes using the Tifas bootleg HD remastered mods.

Only used weapons and items to do damage.

Uncompressed, raw footage, 10 gb in size.
Just as if you were in the game.


FF7 Beating Emerald weapon with weapons and items ...


----------



## Flibolito (Jul 18, 2013)

I started a Youtube channel like 3 months ago and at the moment it's for sharing the fun times our group of friend has together. Started my first Let's Play a few days ago of Doom 3 just for fun to see if I could complete it with quality in mind. Tons of BF3 footage alot with Magic 2014, SWOTOR as well as many other games including an ongoing Diablo 3 Hardcore feed.

I use Dxtory and the lagarith codec to record and down-sample on the fly from 2560x1440p to 1920x1080p. Then I run it through handbrake. Next step is to get somewhat proficient at video-editing software and so on.

Doom 3 Let's Play
McPlay Doom 3 BFG #1 - Welcome to Mars Marine - Yo...

Also check out the awesome BF3 footage for a real look at the quality since it's the best looking game out of the bunch.


----------



## D007 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Raw, Uncompressed video footage of Kerbal space program. 60 GB. & optional download*

KSP 1 - YouTube

    The video footage is 100% raw, it has not been even the slightest bit compressed.
    This is as good as it gets for video footage.
    Just like you were playing the game yourself.
    Ran on 2x GTX 680 in sli @ absolute maximum settings.

    It's a new ship I made, I lovingly call Gundam, with it's piggybacking ship.
    Both ships are fully capable of take off and landing.

    This is take off and landing of both ships.
    with download links to the ships if you want them.
    Enjoy.
    I know I did.

KSP 1 - YouTube


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2013)

Necro!

Does anyone have any experience with Nvidia Shadowplay?


----------

